# tetras!!!!!!!!!!!!



## rukshan (Feb 7, 2006)

im thinking of breeding red eye tetras any suggestions. i have a pregnant female and 2 males. i have bred zebra danios but i wanna go one step higher.


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

Congratulations for the step up!  
Tetras are one of my favorites. First separate the female away from the males of you can, get them good and conditions with lots of good food for a week or two. 
Temp at 75 to 78f , 6.8 to 7.0 ph level, 4 dGH or lower and the water should be as sterile as possible (don't use old tank water). Keep a slower current, but good filtration. A seasoned sponge filter works great. Use No substrate/gravel, especially sand and no snails because they will eat the eggs. If you want to add snails for infusoria purposes, add them after the fry are free swimming.
Use Lots of ground cover, Java moss, fine leaved plants, some people just use marbles, I don't because its to hard to keep the bottom clean. I use a stuff called baby grass that I get from a guppy breeder (emguppies), it looks kinda like curly Easter basket grass, I caulk it down to a couple small pieces of tile so that it covers the whole bottom. And after I remove adults, its easy to lift to get to the fry. 
The female can lay up to 2000 eggs, and the adults must be removed as they will eat the eggs. Adding a few drops of Methylene Blue will help with egg fungus. The fry will hatch in 24-36 hours and can be fed on vinegar eels, micro worms and freshly hatched brine shrimp, and eventually finely crushed flake foods. 
Here is a great article for breeding tetras........
http://www.flippersandfins.net/tetrabreedingarticle2.htm

Good luck, and let us know how it goes  
SueM


----------

